# moving to the us from the uk



## Loulabell1990 (Jan 4, 2014)

hi there me and my partner are looking to move to the us! i was just wondering if any one could help head us in the right direction. Where do i need to start? we have some savings of £10,000 also my uncle and his wife currently live in detriot we are planning to live with them until we can get green cards and find jobs. My uncle does have his own buisness as well as his wife! Im not sure if this helps. We also have a little girl who is 3. I have qualifications in level 2 and 3 in hairdressing and am looking to get a job within this profession when we move over. If any one can help in any way I would be very grateful 
Thank You


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally speaking, you need either a job in the US with an employer who can and will sponsor your visa application, or you need immediate family who can serve as your sponsors (adult children or parents only these days - aunts, uncles and cousins are no good in this regard). Not all employers are able to offer sponsorship - it's a difficult process to navigate and it costs the potential employer quite a bit in fees. There are a few other routes, but they're pretty specific and not open to all.

Second issue is your "partner" - for visa purposes, if you're not married, you're not a package deal in the eyes of US Immigration. And for certain visa types, you can bring your spouse with you on a work visa, but the spouse can't work. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Loulabell1990 said:


> hi there me and my partner are looking to move to the us! i was just wondering if any one could help head us in the right direction. Where do i need to start? we have some savings of £10,000 also my uncle and his wife currently live in detriot we are planning to live with them until we can get green cards and find jobs. My uncle does have his own buisness as well as his wife! Im not sure if this helps. We also have a little girl who is 3. I have qualifications in level 2 and 3 in hairdressing and am looking to get a job within this profession when we move over. If any one can help in any way I would be very grateful
> Thank You


Unless you get a work visa before you enter the US (and hairdressing will not get you one) or you have a lot more money (hundreds of thousands of dollars) for investment purposes in order to obtain an investment visa, you will not be moving to the US.


----------



## Loulabell1990 (Jan 4, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> Generally speaking, you need either a job in the US with an employer who can and will sponsor your visa application, or you need immediate family who can serve as your sponsors (adult children or parents only these days - aunts, uncles and cousins are no good in this regard). Not all employers are able to offer sponsorship - it's a difficult process to navigate and it costs the potential employer quite a bit in fees. There are a few other routes, but they're pretty specific and not open to all.
> 
> Second issue is your "partner" - for visa purposes, if you're not married, you're not a package deal in the eyes of US Immigration. And for certain visa types, you can bring your spouse with you on a work visa, but the spouse can't work.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank u Bev! Me n my partner will be married this year and are looking to move sometime next year!! My uncle is offering my partner a job within his company so I will ask him if he will sponsor him through that 
Thank u again


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Loulabell1990 said:


> Thank u Bev! Me n my partner will be married this year and are looking to move sometime next year!! My uncle is offering my partner a job within his company so I will ask him if he will sponsor him through that
> Thank u again


Check uscis.gov or travel.state.gov which are official US sites to learn about what is required on employer and employee side for sponsorship.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

unless your partner has a degree in a STEM subject with a few years experience 
its not going to happen 

Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2014

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services-International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Loulabell1990 said:


> Thank u Bev! Me n my partner will be married this year and are looking to move sometime next year!! My uncle is offering my partner a job within his company so I will ask him if he will sponsor him through that
> Thank u again


What is the job offer? Not all jobs qualify for a work visa. 

These positions usually require education to degree level, several years of experience in the stated field, specific skills and expertise and/or managerial/executive experience.

The prospective employer has to apply for the visa which takes time, effort and costs.


----------



## Loulabell1990 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank u everyone for the replies it has been very helpful! My uncle own his own sign company and has offered my partner a place to work along side him! Basically doing everything he is doing! I'm not sure now tho after reading all ur comments if this is going to work! I've currently just sent of a form to have my qualifications changed into a us equivalent degree! Fingers crossed that will be achievable! 
Thank u again


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Loulabell1990 said:


> Thank u everyone for the replies it has been very helpful! My uncle own his own sign company and has offered my partner a place to work along side him! Basically doing everything he is doing! I'm not sure now tho after reading all ur comments if this is going to work! I've currently just sent of a form to have my qualifications changed into a us equivalent degree! Fingers crossed that will be achievable!
> Thank u again


Hi,

Hairdressing isn't really a degree in the USA. So I don't think you are going to find something equivalent.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Cosmetology requires state licensure. Some states accept transcripts of other US and foreign states they hold reciprocity agreements with to a certain point. You can google the respective US state and cosmetology licensure.


----------



## akmm (Jan 14, 2014)

In my experience you need to be very resilient. We managed to get here on a company sponsored visa and it was still a nightmare. The US love paper and bureaucracy. We really wanted to make the move so persevered and persevered.... We made it eventually and love it! Don't give up if it's really what you want to do. Don't waste your time if you're not sure.
Take a good look at Detriot. From my knowledge of reading the news its suffering tremendously because of the recession and unemployment is very high. Do loads of research before making such a big move. It was hard enough for us with a sponsored visa and a job. Understandably the US only want people who will benefit the country so they make if tough for people to come here. I wish the UK were more that way! Good luck whatever you decide!!


----------



## Loulabell1990 (Jan 4, 2014)

akmm said:


> In my experience you need to be very resilient. We managed to get here on a company sponsored visa and it was still a nightmare. The US love paper and bureaucracy. We really wanted to make the move so persevered and persevered.... We made it eventually and love it! Don't give up if it's really what you want to do. Don't waste your time if you're not sure.
> Take a good look at Detriot. From my knowledge of reading the news its suffering tremendously because of the recession and unemployment is very high. Do loads of research before making such a big move. It was hard enough for us with a sponsored visa and a job. Understandably the US only want people who will benefit the country so they make if tough for people to come here. I wish the UK were more that way! Good luck whatever you decide!!


Thank u very much! It is something we really want to do! We're looking to move to Toledo in Ohio as that is where my uncle lives! He has offered to put us up and given my partner a job within his business!! I have explored every avenue and it does seem like it's gunna be hard work to get over and stay over! I've been to America a few times now!! Thank u for the advice x


----------

